# Portishead Radio Exhibition



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Just to advise that there will be a 'static' exhibition of Portishead Radio photographs and ephemera at Burnham-on-Sea Library in Somerset from Monday 26th June until Saturday 22nd July. The display (viewable from the outside of the library when it is closed) will be behind glass but will have photographs, brochures and press articles on view, as well as a couple of radio receivers and morse keys.

I am also hoping to present a talk (with filmed footage) on the history of GKA during the period of the display, but this has not yet been confirmed.

Hopefully this can bring the history of the station to the attention of the local authorities and encourage them to erect some sort of plaque or memorial at the station site in due course.

Larry +


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks .... I'm going to that ....


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Turn number 86, QRY86,for you Mr Clay. Just hope it hasn't faded away by the time you get to the head of the queue.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Bill.B said:


> Turn number 86, QRY86,for you Mr Clay. Just hope it hasn't faded away by the time you get to the head of the queue.



:sweat: .... ahhh we've all been there (Flowers)


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

A few external pictures taken today. Will add a few more exhibits shortly.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

HF RT sound quality wasn't as good as Stockholm.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Hoping to get a visit up that way next week so will definitely give that a look.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Having a night in a pub near Highbridge tomorrow and intend going to see that exhibition. Also intended to walk the Brean Down Peninsula area but the weather forecast looks a bit ropey. Should be doable on Wednesday though. Must remember to pack the camera.

I did visit GKA in 1981 to do a Radio Hams morse test. Still got the ticket, bit of a simple piece of paper got in a few minutes which required a 250 mile round trip, even though I'd been at sea as a sparks for 10 years then. I remember it was quite near the M5 and I'll drive around that new estate if I get the chance but something tells me there'll be nothing there to remind me from what I've examined on Google Earth.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Look forward to the report Bob. Bit far to go from Kent but will have a crack if the exhibition is worth it. I went to GKA twice when I was at sea but it was much more do-able from home which was Exeter at that time.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Tony Selman said:


> Look forward to the report Bob. Bit far to go from Kent but will have a crack if the exhibition is worth it. I went to GKA twice when I was at sea but it was much more do-able from home which was Exeter at that time.


Well I'd have to say not really worth a drive from Kent. It's very small, Not much bigger than six phoneboxes. I'm glad I went because the lady in the library let me into the small room, which is normally locked, to take a few pixs, stepping carefully over the exhibits. 
I'll put one up when I get home.
The weather held off until I got to the end of Brean Down, then it peed on me, so I ran for the pub.

I'm also going to visit Culmhead near Taunton which used to be an HF receiving station and training school which I attended in the 80's. It's now a business centre (EEK)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

OK, a few pix I took of the exhibition from within the room. The first one is just to show how tight it is, with me backed into the outside corner trying not to tread on stuff.

As for Culmhead. Ahhh sad to see all the masts and aerials long gone, replaced by a couple of wind turbines and acres of solar panels. The buildings are still intact, as are the security fences. Which looks a bit weird as business types drive in and out in BMW's and Audi's, the gatehouses being left unmanned.

Not putting up pix of that in case someone up north gets over-excited.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Bob, I think you are right it is too far to drive for that. I suppose something is better than nothing but surely someone, somewhere can put something forward to pay greater respect to what many believe was the finest radio station in the world. As Chairman of the ROA I would be prepared to consider any sensible idea put forward where we might assist both materially and financially.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes you have to wonder if the current population of that area, especially those living in those new estates where the station was, have any idea of the scale of the operation and history of what happened there.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Think now might be a good opportunity to say my piece on the subject.

When GKA closed in 2000, BT cleared the building of virtually all the equipment - receivers, consoles, all wiring, and they fully intended to dispose of all the filing cabinets and paperwork. I stepped in at this point and volunteered to capture all relevant paperwork and artefacts with a view to storing them at the official BT Archives in London. This took 6 month's work, and the results can be found both at the BT Archives and the on-line BT Digital Archives where many photographs have been scanned in. There was absolutely no interest from the local council or county council as to preserving any items, nor to erect any suitable plaque or similar to commemorate the station ever having been there. I did, however, keep any duplicate items for my own personal collection, and some of these are part of the display.

I subsequently attended 3 or 4 council meetings with a view to organising such a memorial, but after the last meeting it was decided that funds would not be available and the project was shelved - never to return.

I recall the actual original plans for the Housing Estate (Mulholland Park) did include some obelisk or memorial area, but it does appear they were ignored for some reason. Many of the trees on the station site were meant to have been retained but they were 'accidentally' knocked down during the building process.

I have given many talks to local history societies and radio groups about the history of GKA and a common thread is that why is there no acknowledgement that the station ever existed? 

BT themselves are indeed guilty of a blatant and total disregard for the historical role the station played in maritime history, and coupled with the disinterest of the local council, it has been an uphill struggle over the last few years to get any sort of recognition.

When I recently moved house I discovered boxes of archive material regarding the station which I thought would be ideal for the Radio Museum in Watchet - Neil (the owner) is very keen to have a GKA section as part of the display but it will not be fully open until next summer. In the meantime I contacted the local council (again) to try to obtain a suitable location for a large maritime display - but again was given short shrift. Nothing suitable apparently.

I then contacted Burnham Library who to their eternal credit were very interested - but they only have the small display area as featured above. However, it is better than nothing - and I have been busy publicising the display in local media. There is a whole generation locally who have no idea the station ever existed, so at least the display will bring this to their attention.

I agree that the size is not great - I have boxes of other material which would be suitable but it would not make for a great display if I squeezed it all in. I also have access to a load of maritime radio equipment but again size issues have prevented them being shown.

I do apologise if the display was not as expected. However if I have gone some way into bringing the history of GKA alive to the local residents then it will have served its purpose. I intend to use it also as some leverage to batter the local council again to get something at the Highbridge Site.

2018 is the 90th anniversary of the opening of that site and it would be perfect if local celebrations could include something suitable. A staff reunion is also being organised and again local media will be kept informed.

Sorry for the lengthy thread - but I felt it would be helpful to let the forum know that myself and other ex-GKA R/Os have not been idle in trying to get local recognition. The fight continues.

Larry +


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Larry

I hope you didn't infer I was criticising yours or the library's efforts. Having been in that small place myself I fully realise the difficulties you must have faced. The lady at the library was very polite and co-operative in allowing me inside the room.

I personally am glad I went, especially being allowed in. I stayed the night in nearby (very rainy) East Brent, and I got to visit another old stomping ground near Taunton.

I fully hope you succeed in your efforts creating some kind of memorial to what is for sure a large part of Maritime Radio History, that seems to have just been swept away as if it never existed.

I really wish you all the best in those efforts.

(Thumb)


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Bob

Nothing inferred whatsoever! I just feel frustrated that the powers that be in the local area are showing no interest at all. The library was the only local organisation willing to assist and I concur with your sentiments wholeheartedly!

Cheers!

Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Tony Selman said:


> Thanks Bob, I think you are right it is too far to drive for that. I suppose something is better than nothing but surely someone, somewhere can put something forward to pay greater respect to what many believe was the finest radio station in the world. As Chairman of the ROA I would be prepared to consider any sensible idea put forward where we might assist both materially and financially.


Thanks for that Tony - have a few ideas up my sleeve and will be in touch.

Cheers

Larry +


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Looking back to my time at sea with Bank Line and the times we were sailing somewhere....could be anywhere.The master and the Chief Engineer didn't know.
Then suddenly a message from the Radio Operator of a destination,courtesy of Portishead then all was well.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for that Larry. I have read several stories from yourself, and others, over the years about the attempts to generate some form of memorial or preferably display to commemorate Portishead. Personally think there is not a hope in hell via the council as any number of excuses will be put forward not to do it, with no funds in the forefront. Without knowing the local politics my personal feeling is that if anything is to happen then some sort of local museum, or similar, as per the Watchet Museum above is the way forward. This has the advantage that it is private and that they will be amenable to approaches from outside parties that might improve their 'product'. It does not take a feat of ageing brain power to realise that a Portishead exhibition somewhere locally is going to generate visits from quite a lot of former R/Os eager to pay homage. This is where the ROA may be able to assist. We are acutely conscious of creating a legacy for ourselves because if we do not then no one else will. That is why The Long Silence Falls books were created. I am speaking personally here but I am sure I can convince the committee to provide a support package to a sensibly presented proposal to help with preserving the memory of Portishead Radio. If we, as predominantly British R/Os, cannot do so then no one will. We have a recent track record and amongst others we provided 1,000 euros to the Clifden memorial in Ireland to commemorate the Marconi international radio site there plus other local support in the UK. A lot of kit has passed through our hands recently so we have less freedom there but no doubt we can rustle up something albeit it may not be specific to Portishead. If this takes off SN members might want to chip in via some method, I am not totally up with current terminology but I think 'crowdfunding' might the parlance? Let's see if we can make this happen.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

BobClay said:


> Having a night in a pub near Highbridge tomorrow and intend going to see that exhibition. Also intended to walk the Brean Down Peninsula area but the weather forecast looks a bit ropey. Should be doable on Wednesday though. Must remember to pack the camera.
> 
> I did visit GKA in 1981 to do a Radio Hams morse test. Still got the ticket, bit of a simple piece of paper got in a few minutes which required a 250 mile round trip, even though I'd been at sea as a sparks for 10 years then. I remember it was quite near the M5 and I'll drive around that new estate if I get the chance but something tells me there'll be nothing there to remind me from what I've examined on Google Earth.


Why did you have to do a CW test if you held an R/Os ticket? Surely you could have got an exemption?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

No as I remember it you had to sit the test regardless.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

BobClay said:


> No as I remember it you had to sit the test regardless.


You did indeed. I was one of the amateur morse test examiners in the early 1980s and took quite a few ex R/Os for their test at GKA. Quite embarrassing when they sent a faultless test piece at over 20wpm and I had to send their receiving test at exactly 12wpm. Mind you, most of them enjoyed their tour of the station afterwards.


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Troppo said:


> Why did you have to do a CW test if you held an R/Os ticket? Surely you could have got an exemption?


I have heard stories of some people not having to take the test but I certainly did - and pay 10 shillings for having to do so - just to add insult to injury !!!


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

In January 1954, just after getting my PMG2, I obtained my amateur license, on request, and was given the call G3JPQ by POHQ, London.
Don't remember if there were any forms to fill-in, but I definitely did not have to undergo any testing.

I thought it rather strange that, upon arriving in NZ in January 1971, I was able to immediately sail on a NZ-flagged vessel without any further testing/checking of my British ticket.....but, on applying for my amateur license at the RI's office in Auckland, I had to take a Regulations test.
Mike.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Larry Bennett said:


> You did indeed. I was one of the amateur morse test examiners in the early 1980s and took quite a few ex R/Os for their test at GKA. Quite embarrassing when they sent a faultless test piece at over 20wpm and I had to send their receiving test at exactly 12wpm. Mind you, most of them enjoyed their tour of the station afterwards.


I dug out my test ticket thinking you might have been the one that tested me, to my surprise I took it in 1984, bloody memory playing tricks on me again.

Don't think that's your signature although it's pretty much unreadable to me (who-ever it was would have made a good Doctor.) :sweat:


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

What madness!

Sir Humphrey would have been proud....

Christ, the injustice of it...the sheer bastardry...it makes my head spin....

In Oz, you automatically got a Full Call amateur licence if you had a 2nd, 1st or General....no questions asked (literally)...


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Yes, that's how I got mine. Got an Aussie VK2 c/s then converted it to a G4 back in UK.
No test or morse test. Quite a few ROs did it that way.

John.


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

In 1978, it was just a matter converting my VK2 cert.
I think they asked me to do a morse test, I just sent my general cert to them. Got a G4 by return.

John.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll try and find the paperwork when back on my own island next week, but although I had to do the written Amateur exam I received an exemption from the morse test because of my PMG. This was around 1967 I think.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Getting back to the the "raison d'etre" of the thread..
> Where the old GKA or as I knew it GKL marine radio HF (receiving) station stood in Highbridge Somerset is now called Mullholland Park..
> Don Mullholland as far as I know spent his entire career within this GPO department aka Inspectorate of Wireless Telegraphy ending as Officer in Charge GKL.
> Mulholland Park is something that may not necessarily be queried by it's present house ownership but will make posterity well beyond any fading RO's haj to some bronze plaque and never actually aware QTH Portishead Radio/GKL was anywhere near Highbridge Somerset in the first place..
> Before it's too late a solidly founded GKL website would be a far better option than any bronze plaque..


Agreed. There used to be a GKA/GKL website some time ago but combined with the withdrawal of webhosting by BT and some life-changing personal cir***stances I have not resurrected it yet. I still own 2 URLs (www.portisheadradio.co.uk and www.portisheadradio.org.uk) and as and when time permits I would like to get it back up and running. However as I am still gainfully employed, time is very much at a premium. I will, however, investigate it further and maybe get something sorted.
Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

BobClay said:


> I dug out my test ticket thinking you might have been the one that tested me, to my surprise I took it in 1984, bloody memory playing tricks on me again.
> 
> Don't think that's your signature although it's pretty much unreadable to me (who-ever it was would have made a good Doctor.) :sweat:


Bob,

The signature is that of John Godfrey, who was the manager of all things licensing in BT Maritime Services at the time. All morse test paperwork had to be sent to BTHQ for official signoff and obviously he was the one who issued the ticket - not the chap who took the actual test. 

Larry +


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

I passed my RAE at Riversdale in 1966 at the same time as the PMG. The (excellent) lecturers pushed the RAE as a good learning step, and we built a station using kit sets - Heathkit if I remember.The lecturers had more fun than we did. I passed the morse test in Liverpool, the examiner responded to my morse with a raise eyebrow, still charged me for pass.
Regards


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

GBXZ said:


> I passed my RAE at Riversdale in 1966 at the same time as the PMG. The (excellent) lecturers pushed the RAE as a good learning step, and we built a station using kit sets - Heathkit if I remember.The lecturers had more fun than we did. I passed the morse test in Liverpool, the examiner responded to my morse with a raise eyebrow, still charged me for pass.
> Regards


I too took the RAE at Leith Nautical during my PMG course, about a couple of years after you. It was considered good training and practice in terms of theory, and was then conducted by City and Guilds and was bundled in with the Telecommunications Technicians course also from the C & G which ran in parallel with the PMG.

When I took the morse test at GKA years later I didn't do a tour of the station, I just wanted to get back on the M5 and go home, and do I ever regret that now. Who was to know it would all be gone within less than 20 years of that date ? (?HUH)


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Clay; re morse test, what an honest chap using your real name online. I'm definitely not Basil.
Troppo, Yup, seems crazy to make a professional RO jump through the hoops for a ham licence. Mind you, when I left the RAF, although I'd been flying a 4 eng transport, I still had to do all the civil exams and the instrument rating which, since the training and exam were in a real aeroplane, was the expensive bit.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Basil said:


> Mind you, when I left the RAF, although I'd been flying a 4 eng transport, I still had to do all the civil exams and the instrument rating which, since the training and exam were in a real aeroplane, was the expensive bit.


Why does that not surprise me?

(Jester)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Getting back to the the "raison d'etre" of the thread..
> 
> Before it's too late a solidly founded GKL website would be a far better option than any bronze plaque..


An excellent idea.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Didn't know they had a song. I checked G-HFLS. They were being very careful there; that registration has never been issued.
Contrary to my last, my wife has just informed me that Portishead was very clear (must have been OUR old crappy sets). I was surprised she could handle simplex seeing as the ladies usually Tx/Rx duplex


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

R651400 said:


> Nice video by LB posted elsewhere before and well worth another view...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owTO7RAuPmE


Why does everything have to be accompanied with screaming 'rapper' ya ya sh1t?
Probably a good film but for that.
Closed it after the first few seconds.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Well. Exhibition done and dusted. Library really pleased with the number of people who visited, so hope it brought some well-needed local exposure. Main negative comment was really about the size of the display, although there was not too much I could do about it. I have plenty of other items I could have used but had to be selective. Local publicity was not great despite me contacting local media, seems other issues took priority. Anyway, thanks to all who visited, and to those who contacted me.

Next stage is the projected display at the Radio Museum in Watchet, and I am in regular contact with the owner with regard to what we can do. Will keep all informed. Looks like the museum will be open during 2018 - which incidentally is the 90th anniversary of the opening of the receiving station in Highbridge. Hopefully there will be some local celebrations and a staff reunion is in the planning stage.

Larry +


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

(Thumb)(Applause)


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Larry. Is the CR.100 on display the one I gave to your brother several years ago? 

There were no CR.100s during my time (1954-56) at GKA, and it was the CR.150 we used. And if anyone is interested in having a detailed description of the operation of GKA at that time, they will find it in the final part of my book, LAST VOYAGE AND BEYOND, which is available on Amazon. 

Although I had a 1st Class ticket, I had to sit the amateur exam paper and the morse test in 1963. 

Regards

Ian


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

IAN M said:


> Although I had a 1st Class ticket, I had to sit the amateur exam paper and the morse test in 1963.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ian


I just shake my head.....


----------



## FranRMC (Aug 29, 2017)

*Portishead Radio - what happened to the broadcasts?*

Hi all, 

I am trying to find out what happened to the Portishead Radio broadcasts. Did they get recorded at all? I am working on a TV programme about Tracy Edwards and the Whitnread races for a production company called New Black Films. Tracy remembers with great fondness the radio recordings from Portishead and we would love to include some of them in our film. I just dont know whether they exist somewhere or are searchable. If anyone has any ideas please email me at [email protected] or PM me via facebookhttps://www.facebook.com/RMC-Media-Partnership-160032580714391/

Thank you so much! FranRMC


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Ofcom!!!?

Staffed with the same useless civil servants finally terminated with the Radioabominations agency. The final stop before they were found out.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Varley said:


> Ofcom!!!?
> 
> Staffed with the same useless civil servants finally terminated with the Radioabominations agency. The final stop before they were found out.


Almost (ALMOST) as incompetant as the MCA....


----------



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

BobClay said:


> No as I remember it you had to sit the test regardless.


The Canadian government treats radio amateurs more as a valuable commodity. They consider that in times of emergencies we are a communication asset.
I applied in the early 80's, showing my PMG . They immediately accepted it and issued me with an advanced amateur cert. No exams. No fees.
Not only that, we are allowed to display our callsign on the vehicle number plate.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

That interesting when you consider that radio amateurs were pulled in lock stock and barrel during WW2 in the UK as monitors (and quite a few were then recruited into monitoring organizations feeding Bletchley Park.) 

Of course putting such stuff on their number plates would probably have put them in the tower. :sweat:

But your point is taken, radio communication is literally a legendary art, I think one of the founders of modern electronics. (Wave)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The RSGB are useless.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Portishead Radio*

Hi All
A memorial to Portishead Radio has been erected in Portishead opposite Waitrose (other supermarkets are available!) and next to the leisure centre at the end of Portishead Marina (formally the docks)

It is a piece of lattice radio mast taken from GKA that has been cemented vertically into the ground.

There is no plaque or notice to say what it is. It was however written about in the local newspaper when it was installed.

The other issue of amateur radio tickets. Back in about 1980 a number of lecturers here at Brunel College, Bristol, wanted to resurrect the College Radio Station (G5FS). We discovered we would have to take the whole amateur exam including the Morse test and gain our own call signs so as to form a club. The guy who came to test us in Morse, listened to each of us in turn and when asked how we had done said he had no idea because we were too fast for him, however as he knew our backgrounds he just signed us all off as passed[=P]

Best Wishes 

Alan


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

M29 said:


> Hi All
> A memorial to Portishead Radio has been erected in Portishead opposite Waitrose (other supermarkets are available!) and next to the leisure centre at the end of Portishead Marina (formally the docks)
> 
> It is a piece of lattice radio mast taken from GKA that has been cemented vertically into the ground.
> ...


Very interesting re the mast section.

How utterly farcical re the amateur tickets....


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#58 . I'm not sure what a chunk of lattice radio mast looks like but maybe they should put some sort of notice on it before the locals start using it as a bike rack.

As another memorial, perhaps Waitrose could be persuaded to give queuing customers a QRY number.

John T


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Troppo said:


> Very interesting re the mast section.
> 
> How utterly farcical re the amateur tickets....


When I took my Radio Hams Morse test at GKA back in the 80's for the sending they asked who would like to go first.

Since I'd driven down the M6/M5 to get there and had to drive back (even back then the M6 was a nightmare) I volunteered, and was first away.

I never let on I'd been at sea as a sparks for over 10 years, but now I realise that was a mistake, as I might have got a tour of the station !! 

But the motorway beckoned, and the fearsome M6 monster lay in wait, so off I went. (Smoke)


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> #58 . I'm not sure what a chunk of lattice radio mast looks like but maybe they should put some sort of notice on it before the locals start using it as a bike rack.
> 
> As another memorial, perhaps Waitrose could be persuaded to give queuing customers a QRY number.
> 
> John T


I'll take my camera down there and get some photo's.

Best Wishes

Alan


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi All

The piece of radio mast is visible on Google Earth.
Zoom into Portishead and place yourself on Harbour Road opposite to the Marina. Go forward and you will find a small grassy roundabout with the section of the mast in the middle. you may have to walk around it to see it clearly as the background of trees buildings etc makes it difficult to see from some angles.

good luck

Alan


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I think I've found it on Google Earth street view, on a little island. It's very impressive … (cough.)(*))

I take it this is a memorial to the transmitter site rather than the station itself ?


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

BobClay said:


> I think I've found it on Google Earth street view, on a little island. It's very impressive … (cough.)(*))
> 
> I take it this is a memorial to the transmitter site rather than the station itself ?


Hi Bob
You got it alright! I think I was wrong about the plaque, as it appears there is one. It might have gone missing since Google Earth passed by. I will take a close look an my next foray to the village and report back.

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

BobClay said:


> I think I've found it on Google Earth street view, on a little island. It's very impressive … (cough.)(*))
> 
> I take it this is a memorial to the transmitter site rather than the station itself ?


Better than nothing, I suppose...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Troppo said:


> Better than nothing, I suppose...


Looks a bit meaningless to me. Is anyone going to water the grass?

John T


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

The mast does look like a miniature version of the masts at Portishead transmitter site on Down Road, now also a housing estate. I vaguely remember as a primary school kid in Portishead, a girl in my class was called out to be informed her father had been killed in an accident there, some riggers fell from a mast.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

It is a section of a "butt section" mast.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi All
Went down to the "mast" last night and had a good look round, there is definitely no associated plaque to say what it is but Richardwakely, is right, it came from the site at Down Road. I have looked on line at the "North Somerset Times" website to try and find the article but mo luck.

Best Wishes

Alan


----------

